# [RISOLTO] Problemi emerge mplayer

## danielinux

editShev: topic splittato da "[HOW-TO] Usare scheda skystar2 su kernel 2.6. -finalmente-". Se notate incongruenze o piccole "assurdità" pazientate, è stato un triplo split carpiato con doppio merge avvitato: una figata  :Smile: 

Ho voluto provare anch'io a seguire l'how to per la mia SkyStar2 ma ho avuto problemi:

Ho un kernel gentoo-dev-source 2.6.11-r4 compilato con i moduli e supporti per la scheda, tant'è che viene anche riconosciuta.

Nel mio make.conf ho aggiunto il supporto per dvb.

Passo 1: 

Ho scaricato linuxtv-dvb

Passo 2:

Ho scaricato linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1, ho fatto tutto ciò che c'è descritto nel passo 2 in modo corretto

(cioè la compilazione dei vari programmi)

Passo 3:

Ho configurato correttamente il kernel , tant'è che la scheda viene riconosciuta

```

lsmod 

. 

.

skystar2               25988  - 

mt352                   5060  - 

stv0299                 8804  - 

nxt2002                 7524  - 

firmware_class          6720  - 

mt312                   6788  - 

i2c_core               16880  - 

```

e in /dev/dvb/adapter0/

```

skystar2               25988  - 

mt352                   5060  - 

stv0299                 8804  - 

nxt2002                 7524  - 

firmware_class          6720  - 

mt312                   6788  - 

i2c_core               16880  - 

```

Ora, quando viene il momento di emergere mplayer ho un errore di questo tipo:

```

emerge mplayer

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/loader'

cc -I. -I.. -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -march=k6-3 -pipe -O2 -fno-pie -fno-pie -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -U_FILE_OFFSET_BITS -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -DMPLAYER -D__WINE__  -c ldt_keeper.c

ldt_keeper.c:29:41: missing binary operator before token "("

ldt_keeper.c: In function `Setup_LDT_Keeper':

ldt_keeper.c:175: error: storage size of `array' isn't known

ldt_keeper.c:208: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

make[1]: *** [ldt_keeper.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/loader'

make: *** [loader/libloader.a] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 459, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Cosa può essere?Last edited by danielinux on Thu Apr 07, 2005 10:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danielinux

Ho provato anche a disinstallare mplayer e le sue dipendenze per poi reinstallarlo facendo

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -o mplayer

#emerge mplayer

ma dà lo stesso codice di errore!!!

Aiuto!

----------

## xchris

questo e' un errore di compilazione di mplayer...

non e' del tutto legato a questioni dvb. (anche se e' la useflag in questione magari a rompere)

Cerca su bugzilla,nel forum e poi posta un nuovo thread nel forum per avere maggior visibilita'.

ciao

P.S.:Non usare MAI ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"  :Wink:  usa /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## danielinux

Penso proprio che sia dato dalla use flag che ho aggiunto, perchè prima di mettere la scheda l'avevo compilato senza problemi (non ricordo però con quale kernel.. se il 2.6.10 o 11 ..)

Seguirò i tuoi consigli .. cerco su bugzilla e successivamente aprirò un nuovo thread.

Grazie!

----------

## danielinux

In bugzilla ci sono post vecchi, e cmque uno diceva

```

Edit /var/tmp/portage/mplayer-0.92-r1/work/MPlayer-0.92/loader/ldt_keeper.c and replaced 

#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(2,5,47)

#define modify_ldt_ldt_s user_desc

#endif

with 

/*#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(2,5,47)

#define modify_ldt_ldt_s user_desc

#endif*/

my kernel version is 2.6.5

=== cut here ===

Linux krora 2.6.5 #2 Thu Apr 8 10:54:01 EEST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

=== and here ===

```

Come si vede, parla di una versione datata di mplayer..

Dimenticavo di dire che provando a ricompilare anche xine-lib ottengo l'errore

```

emerge xine-lib

i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../src/input/vcd/libcdio -I../../../../include -I../../../../lib -mcpu=pentium -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=4 -falign-loops=4 -falign-jumps=4 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fexpensive-optimizations -fschedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -ffast-math -funroll-loops -finline-functions -Wall -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -Wnested-externs -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -march=k6-3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffunction-sections -MT _cdio_linux.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_cdio_linux.Tpo -c _cdio_linux.c -o .libs/_cdio_linux.o

_cdio_linux.c:44:42: missing binary operator before token "("

_cdio_linux.c:47:4: #error "You need a kernel greater than 2.2.16 to have CDROM support"

make[6]: *** [_cdio_linux.lo] Error 1

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8/src/input/vcd/libcdio'

make[5]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8/src/input/vcd/libcdio'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8/src/input/vcd'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8/src/input'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 169, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Continuo la ricerca su bugzilla..[/quote]

----------

## danielinux

Ho un kernel 2.6.11-r4 (gentoo-dev-sources)

Ho agiunto ai miei use flags il supporto dvb per la scheda satellitare, successivamente, volendo ricompilare mplayer con le nuove use flags,

mi si presenta questo errore:

# emerge -pv mplayer

```

emerge mplayer

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/loader'

cc -I. -I.. -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -march=k6-3 -pipe -O2 -fno-pie -fno-pie -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -U_FILE_OFFSET_BITS -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -DMPLAYER -D__WINE__  -c ldt_keeper.c

ldt_keeper.c:29:41: missing binary operator before token "("

ldt_keeper.c: In function `Setup_LDT_Keeper':

ldt_keeper.c:175: error: storage size of `array' isn't known

ldt_keeper.c:208: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

make[1]: *** [ldt_keeper.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/loader'

make: *** [loader/libloader.a] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 459, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Stessa cosa con il cvs e con uno snapshot.

Avevo letto da qualche parte di provare a ricompilare xine-lib, ma anche qua l'errore non si è fatto attendere:

```

emerge xine-lib

i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../src/input/vcd/libcdio -I../../../../include -I../../../../lib -mcpu=pentium -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=4 -falign-loops=4 -falign-jumps=4 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fexpensive-optimizations -fschedule-insns2 -fno-strict-aliasing -ffast-math -funroll-loops -finline-functions -Wall -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -Wnested-externs -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -march=k6-3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffunction-sections -MT _cdio_linux.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_cdio_linux.Tpo -c _cdio_linux.c -o .libs/_cdio_linux.o

_cdio_linux.c:44:42: missing binary operator before token "("

_cdio_linux.c:47:4: #error "You need a kernel greater than 2.2.16 to have CDROM support"

make[6]: *** [_cdio_linux.lo] Error 1

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8/src/input/vcd/libcdio'

make[5]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8/src/input/vcd/libcdio'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8/src/input/vcd'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8/src/input'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1/work/xine-lib-1-rc8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 169, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Aiuto!!

----------

## danielinux

Nessuno ha un' idea o un suggerimento di cosa possa fare?

Posto i miei file make.conf e make.defaults

make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=k6-3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

USE="-emboss -fortran oss -ipv6 alsa java javascript 3dnow aac aalib apache2 bash-completion cdb directfb divx4linux dvb fbcon -iodbc libcaca mono mp3 mysql -odbc php samba spl usb xine xvid md5sum nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

LINGUAS="it"

```

make.defaults

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3/make.defaults,v 1.13 2005/03/09 00:35:07 vapier Exp $

GRP_STAGE23_USE="ipv6 pam tcpd readline nls ssl gpm perl python berkdb ncurses"

USE="oss apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups emboss encode fortran font-server foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts X xml2 xmms xv zlib"

```

----------

## randomaze

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha un' idea o un suggerimento di cosa possa fare?

 

Hai cercato su bugzilla?

Nel forum Internazionale?

Che gcc stai usando e quali linux headers?

----------

## gutter

Blocco questo thread continua qui.  <---- editShev: Contrordine, d'accordo con gutter abbiamo deciso di splittare e fare il merge. Quindi continuiamo qui

EditShev: ricordiamoci di non uppare un topic se non sono passate almeno 24 ore. Altra piccola nota organizzativa: la prossima volta, anzichè creare un nuovo topic come indicato da xchris, manda un pm a un moderatore che pensa a splittare i post dal vecchio topic. Discorso analogo per chi consiglia di aprire nuovi topic: se riuscite segnalate a un moderatore quale topic ritenete opportuno splittare, così non facciamo casini. Va bene che ora i mod hanno sia lo split che il merge e possono fare miracoli, ma se possiamo evitare di sfoggiare i super poteri è meglio  :Laughing: 

----------

## danielinux

Su bugzilla non trovo nulla..

Il mio gcc è la ver. 3.3.5-r1

linux-headers 2.6.8.1-r2

----------

## randomaze

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Come si vede, parla di una versione datata di mplayer..

 

Non tanto vecchia come sembra... prova a commentare quelle tre linee e a compilare nuovamente.

----------

## xchris

che casino  :Laughing: 

mi scuso con i mods se il mio consiglio non era corretto.

Ciao

----------

## danielinux

Ho commentato le linee, ricompilato, ma il problema si ripresenta tale quale!

Voglio provare a disabilitare dvb e ricompilare per capire se è solo un problema di use flags ... cosa ne dici?

----------

## xchris

bhe non risolve...

ma qualche indicazione in + la da.

Ciao

----------

## danielinux

Perfetto, anzi perfetto un cavolo!

L'ho compilato senza il supporto dvb, ma l'errore si ripresenta tale e quale ancora!

Eppure l'avevo già compilato, forse prima di cambiare il kernel o prima di emergere i nuovi linux-headers.. o gcc!

Chi ha le mie stesse versioni di kernel ,linux-headers,gcc ed ha emerso/ricompilato mplayer?

----------

## danielinux

Quando Ho commentato le linee del file .c, ho dato emerge mplayer.. era corretto o dovevo fare in un altro modo?

Mi viene il dubbio perchè riaprendo il file dopo aver dato l'emerge, le mie modifiche erano sparite dal file..

----------

## randomaze

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Quando Ho commentato le linee del file .c, ho dato emerge mplayer.. era corretto o dovevo fare in un altro modo?

 

No, dovevi fare in un'altro modo.... in questa maniera portage riscompatta il file originale.

Se non ricordo male devi fare qualcosa del tipo:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer.xxx.ebuild unpack
```

adesso fai le modifiche al file e, dopo dai il comando:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer.xxx.ebuild install
```

----------

## danielinux

Ho seguito il procedimento, ma durante la compilazione ho lo stesso errore.. non sò proprio cosa fare!!

Io voglio mplayer!!!!

Aiuto!

----------

## u238

ciao! T posso chiedere 1 cosa? ...ma tu con szap hai il segnale? ...anche io sto cercando di far funzionare la scheda in questione... magari tutti assieme riusciamo a risolvere  :Smile: 

...io ho installato la scheda nel kernel, i moduli sono caricati, e riesco ad avere il segnale con szap... manca anche a me mplayer!

...a me da il seguente errore:

```

cc -c  -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fno-pie -fno-pie -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -oimdct.o imdct.c

In file included from imdct.c:757:

imdct_3dnow.h: In function `fft_asmb_3dnow':

imdct_3dnow.h:241: error: can't find a register in class `GENERAL_REGS' while reloading `asm'

imdct.c: In function `imdct_do_512_sse':

imdct.c:937: warning: use of memory input without lvalue in asm operand 1 is deprecated

imdct.c:937: warning: use of memory input without lvalue in asm operand 2 is deprecated

make[1]: *** [imdct.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/liba52'

make: *** [liba52/liba52.a] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 459, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

sempre linea 459 come a te! ...cosa sarà?

(ho anche io dvb nelle use flags... ma stranamente compilando la versione scaricata dal sito ufficiale mi compila :-/)

----------

## danielinux

Con szap non ho ancora provato a vedere se c'è il segnale .. stasera provo.

Potresti postare le versioni del kernel - use flags - linux-headers - gcc ?

----------

## danielinux

Allora, dopo aver fatto un emerge world, si è aggiornato il pacchetto coreutils, poi ho emerso xmms , xine, poi per curiosità ho riprovato ad emergere mplayer e.. udite udite ...

l'errore è cambiato!!

```

cc -c -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -march=k6-3 -pipe -O2 -fno-pie -fno-pie -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I. -I.. -I../osdep -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include  -I/usr/include/directfb -DMPG12PLAY  -o vo_fbdev.o vo_fbdev.c

In file included from vo_fbdev.c:21:

../osdep/kerneltwosix.h:2:41: missing binary operator before token "("

make[1]: *** [vo_fbdev.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/libvo'

make: *** [libvo/libvo.a] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 459, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## u238

```

bash-2.05b# emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1,

 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar 24 2005, 14:03:02)

]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.4, 1.6.3, 1.4_p6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aalib alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl directfb dvb emboss encode esd fam flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpegmysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_it linguas_de"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

allora? hai segnale o no con szap?

----------

## danielinux

Il segnale è OK.

Ho emerge ieri il kernel 2.6.11-r5, ho provato a ricompilare mplayer, ma il risultato non cambia!

C'e qualcuno che può dire di aver compilato mplayer con queste caratteristiche?

gcc ver. 3.3.5-r1 

linux-headers 2.6.8.1-r2

kernel-2.6.11-r4/r5

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@danielinux: prova a compilare mplayer con

```
# USE="-fbcon" emerge mplayer
```

----------

## idum

Salve a tutti. Sto compilando anche io il pacchetto MPlayer (mi ha dato gli stessi errori anche a me e ho seguito il consiglio di fedeliallalinea ma senza nessun successo).

Una domanda però: all'inizio della compilazione mi da dei warning in cui mi dice che io non ho abilitato le istruzioni mmx e sse anche se il sistema potrebbe usarle (ho un athlon xp2000 non so neanche se tali istruzioni ci sono, mi pare però che entrambe dovrebbero essere dentro) ma ho nel make.conf le flag attivate.

Non e' una cosa strana? Comunque io adesso ho lanciato la compilazione

```

USE="-fbcon -mmx -sse" emerge mplayer

```

Altro errore particolare all'interno della compilazione e' 

```
 

make: *** [libmpdemux/libmpdemux.a] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

```

Manca da dire che il mio sistema è ~x86 e che la versione che sto emergendo e' mplayer-1.0_pre6-r2

Idum

e così risolve.

----------

## danielinux

Non ho capito se hai risolto così o no..

----------

## AlterX

```

emerge mplayer

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/loader'

cc -I. -I.. -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -march=k6-3 -pipe -O2 -fno-pie -fno-pie -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -U_FILE_OFFSET_BITS -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -DMPLAYER -D__WINE__  -c ldt_keeper.c

ldt_keeper.c:29:41: missing binary operator before token "("

ldt_keeper.c: In function `Setup_LDT_Keeper':

ldt_keeper.c:175: error: storage size of `array' isn't known

ldt_keeper.c:208: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

```

Questi sono semplicemente errori nel codice sorgente, che si innescano perchè hai abilitato qualcosa che

richiede questo codice...se sai programmare, puoi aprire il file e aggiustarlo.

altrimenti devi aspettare che se ne accorgano o evidenziarlo con bugzilla qualora non sia presente.

----------

## xchris

posta un emerge -pv mplayer...

vediamo che useflag hai abilitato.

Eventualmente posso prepararti un binario se sei su x86.

ciao

----------

## idum

No, non ho risolto.

----------

## xchris

se mi mandate le vostre useflag (da emerge -pv mplayer) vi faccio un binario (a me dvb va senza pb)

ciao

NOTA:sono x86 P4(xeon). Mplayer in compilazione controlla anche il processore quindi dubito funzioni su un P3 anche se le mie CFLAGS lo potrebbero permettere...

----------

## idum

Allora, spulciando gli altri forum ho trovato qualche soluzione utile.

Io ho compilato mplayer con questo comando:

```

FEATURES="-distcc" CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe" emerge mplayer

```

e faccio riferimento a questo topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-316067-highlight-mplayer.html

nel quale si suggerisce appunto di rimuovere la distcc e di togliere qualche cosa dalle cflag. Tra parentesi, io usavo O2 invece di O3; non credo che questa cosa sia rilevante;

Tuttavia mi ritorna sempre lo stesso errore (da trovare andando a vedere nella compilazione molto in alto):

```

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:83: error: parse error before "__cpu_to_be16p"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__cpu_to_be16p':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:85: error: `__be16' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:85: error: parse error before "__swab16p"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:87: error: parse error before '*' token

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__be16_to_cpup':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:89: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [stream_vcd.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r2/work/MPlayer-1.0pre6a/libmpdemux'

make: *** [libmpdemux/libmpdemux.a] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

```

al quale non riesco a trovare soluzione.

Ora posterò la stessa cosa sul post in inglese e vediamo che succede.

Idum

----------

## danielinux

Le mie use flags dando emerge -pv mplayer sono:

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5  -3dfx +3dnow -3dnowex +X +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -cdparanoia -debug -dga +directfb +divx4linux -doc +dvb -dvd -dvdread -edl +encode +esd +fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg +libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox -mmx -mmxext +mpeg -mythtv -nas -network +nls +nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc +samba +sdl -sse -sse2 +svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -win32codecs -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc 0 kB 

```

----------

## danielinux

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @danielinux: prova a compilare mplayer con
> 
> ```
> # USE="-fbcon" emerge mplayer
> ```
> ...

 

Ritorna l'errore !!

```

make -C loader

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/loader'

cc -I. -I.. -I../libvo -I../../libvo -I/usr/X11R6/include -march=k6-3 -pipe -O2 -fno-pie -fno-pie -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -U_FILE_OFFSET_BITS -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -DMPLAYER -D__WINE__  -c ldt_keeper.c

ldt_keeper.c:29:41: missing binary operator before token "("

ldt_keeper.c: In function `Setup_LDT_Keeper':

ldt_keeper.c:175: error: storage size of `array' isn't known

ldt_keeper.c:208: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

make[1]: *** [ldt_keeper.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/loader'

make: *** [loader/libloader.a] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 459, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## idum

Sembra che io e danielinux abbiamo problemi differenti (anche perchè compiliamo due versioni differenti) e dunque non so se splittare il problema oppure no.

Ora, dando una occhiata all'errore, ho visto una cosa strana, riguardo all'uso di chiamate a librerire little_endian; tali chiamate sembrano essere collegate a funzioni a 64bit e potrebbe essere appunto la causa del problema. Su bugzilla non c'e' nulla a parte un errore aperto con kdemultimedia e chiamate alla stessa libreria.

Ora, so che sta cosa è complicata da risolvere... cosa mi consigliate di fare? non riesco a completare l'emerge -uD world per la mancanza dell'mplayer.

Vorrei reinstallare le little_endian qualunque cosa siano, ma non so come.

Datemi un aiuto sigh sigh...

Idum

----------

## u238

 *xchris wrote:*   

> se mi mandate le vostre useflag (da emerge -pv mplayer) vi faccio un binario (a me dvb va senza pb)
> 
> ciao
> 
> NOTA:sono x86 P4(xeon). Mplayer in compilazione controlla anche il processore quindi dubito funzioni su un P3 anche se le mie CFLAGS lo potrebbero permettere...

 

```

emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowex +X +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -cdparanoia -debug -dga +directfb -divx4linux -doc +dvb -dvd -dvdread -edl +encode +esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox -mmx -mmxext +mpeg -mythtv -nas -network +nls -nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl+oss +png -real -rtc +samba +sdl -sse -sse2 +svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -win32codecs -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid -xvmc 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

io sono x86 AthlonXP palomino

----------

## xchris

non posso compilarvi mplayer se non siete x86 p4.

Questo perche' in compilazione mplayer rileva il processore indipendentemente dalle CFLAGS,CHOST

@danielinux: sei x86 p4?

----------

## u238

 *idum wrote:*   

> Allora, spulciando gli altri forum ho trovato qualche soluzione utile.
> 
> Io ho compilato mplayer con questo comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mi ha funzionato!!! ora mi va il dvb perfettamente!!!  :Very Happy: 

...solo 1 domanda, come mai usa così tanta cache a caricare i canali/radio? ...mi C vogliono tipo 20 secondi ogni volta che carico DiscoRadio, e una decina di secondi ogni volta per "Hit Channel 102.5"... si può accorciare il tempo di attesa e usare una cache più piccola? Grazie dell'aiuto!

----------

## xchris

se cerchi nella man di mplayer vedi --nocache o qc del genere...

cmq con i vecchi mplayer era istantaneo.... ora non +.

non ho mai investigato..

----------

## danielinux

 *u238 wrote:*   

>  *idum wrote:*   Allora, spulciando gli altri forum ho trovato qualche soluzione utile.
> 
> Io ho compilato mplayer con questo comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Io ho un amd k6 3 e non posso compilarlo così!

Poi non compilo neppure in parallelo, quindi posso anche fare a meno di mettere -distcc.

Per quanto riguarda le versioni di mplayer, anche con la versione che compila idium, da lo stesso identico problema.

Prprio non capisco .. non capisco!! :Question: 

----------

## danielinux

Allora, penso di aver risolto da solo editando i sorgenti.

Per l'errore del file ldt_keeper.c che il compilatore dava era perchè non riconosceva le struttura modify_ldt_ldt_s , contenuta nel file ldt.h in  /usr/include/asm/ldt.h nelle librerie dei kernel precedenti al 2.6.11, quindi bisognava commentare solo 2 righe delle direttive al compilatore:

```

/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/loader/ldt_keeper.c

//#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(2,5,47)

#define modify_ldt_ldt_s user_desc

//#endif

```

per definirla.

Successivamente c'era un altro errore simile nel file vo_fbdev.c in 

/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/libvo, che in realtà era dato dal file "kerneltwosix.h"  in 

]/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/osdep/

che veniva incluso, quindi aprendolo,ho commentato le ancora le righe relative alla versione del kernel.

```

/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/osdep/kerneltwosix.h

#include <linux/version.h>

//#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(2,5,70)

#define __KERNEL__

#include <linux/thread_info.h>

#include <linux/list.h>

#undef __KERNEL__

//#endif

```

Successivamente ho dato il comando ebuild

```

 ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5.ebuild install

```

E' si è compilato correttamente!!! hahahahaha, alla faccia tua mplayer!!!

... hemhem ... poi però  :Embarassed:  ho ancora un problema... è stato si compilato, ma l'eseguibile si trova in 

 /var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/image/usr/bin/mplayer

Come faccio per avere l'eseguibile disponibile senza scrivermi ogni volta tutto il path per tutti gli users?

Che devo creare un link simbolico è ok, ma dove??

(scusate se a volte mi faccio le domande e le risposte da solo!)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come l'hai compilato?

```
ebuild /path/to/var/mplayer.ebuild compile
```

  :Question: 

se si poi devi lanciare anche

```
ebuild /path/to/var/mplayer.ebuild install

ebuild /path/to/var/mplayer.ebuild merge
```

e poi trovi l'eseguibile al posto giusto ovvero /usr/bin/mplayer

----------

## danielinux

Bhe, ma con 

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5.ebuild install

si è compilato..

Ora ho lanciato 

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5.ebuild merge

ed è OK!!!

POSSO METTERE RISOLTO!!!!!!

Grazie fedeliallalinea!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Bhe, ma con 
> 
> ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5.ebuild install
> 
> si è compilato..

 

Si si, ma non sapevo se avevi fatto tutti i passi. Chiarmente se lanci install e non ha ancora compilato prima lo compilera'. Inoltre l'install lo fa in una sandbox e con il merge mette i file nei posti giusti, questo per evitare che se un install va male non hai file sparsi per il file system.

Si direi che puoi mettere risolto

----------

## die-hard

ragazzi scusate am a me il problema persiste anche se ho eseguito alla lettera le mod

----------

## danielinux

Cioè?

Cerca di essere + dettagliato!

----------

